# Case 580K without backhoe pushing snow



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well a guy I know is selling his 89' Case 580K tractor loader. It used to have a backhoe on it, but it was removed and a very large counterweight was added, along with wheel weights and filled tires. He claims it will push a 12' pusher no problem, but I was wondering others opinions on it. Its a good machine and I am seriously considering picking it up in the next week or so if it all checks out when my mechanic looks at it. 

Would the Case 580K with no backhoe, but a large counterweight (not sure of its actual weight), wheel weights, and filled rear tires, push a pro-tech bucket mount 12' backhoe pusher? The pushes wouldn't be over 400 feet long each and the lots don't accumulate over 3" to 4" of snow.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

No experience without a hoe, but with it they will. However, they aren't the machine a Cat 420 or 430 is at all...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

For me, I think it would come down to price. If it checks out and the price is rite, I would jump on it.

J.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Should have no problem with a 12' pusher, assuming it checks out and runs good. Agreed, right price and have at it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It will push it. Get rid of the bucket mount and go put a quick tach on it and it will push it alot better.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought a 570LXT which I believe is the same size as your 580. Its a skip loader as they call it, no hoe but a loader. The thing I like about it is the three point hitch has down pressure, angles side to side and is not as clumsy as a hoe. 

I will post pics soon.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What are putting on the front of that 570?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Haven't decided yet. Maybe an Ebling on the back? The front has a oversize snow bucket.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

It has 3000 hours and I'm pretty sure I could walk away with it for 12K and there is nothing wrong with it at all. What do you guys think of that price? It seems pretty reasonable to me, but then again I've never really followed the used 580K market. There is also a 89' 580K with a hoe for 16K with the same amount of hours on it around here for sale, so it would have to be well under that number for me to jump on it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice. I'm really liking those machines. Did you buy new? Be sure to post some pics.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought it used. Came from the Ottawa area, was set up to clear condo drives and walks. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd say $10K is a decent price.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

$12k for a 580K is a good price. A good 580D will go for that price so IMO that is a very good price for a K model. From what I've seen $16k is an average price for a K hoe.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

accipiter12;1101804 said:


> $12k for a 580K is a good price. A good 580D will go for that price so IMO that is a very good price for a K model. From what I've seen $16k is an average price for a K hoe.


Don't forget...it doesn't have the backhoe on it so you can't really compare it to a complete 580K. These are things I think you should consider:
If you do buy it it won't be much good in the summer without the hoe. How much do you think it would cost to obtain a hoe, or a box blade, and put it on? I would imagine that it may be difficult to sell if it doesn't work out for you (with no rear attachment). IMO it will need some weight added since the hoe is gone. The K series ran for several years. Which year model is it? Obviously age will factor in to the cost too. Does the hour meter work, or if yoy can find out, has it always worked? I would think that $10k should be at the upper end of the scale (just my opinion). 
If thus machine checks out, and it will work for you, than it will be worth buying, for the right price.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

those machines hold there value no lower than $10K but that is with a hoe on it with out it i would look for it to be a little less than $12 in my opinon with no hoe and 3K for hours is not much so you should get alot of years out of it your using it just for snow.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a link to machinery trader. They have 580K's listed with more hours and priced higher then the one you are looking at, but that is with a backhoe. Check the link out.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1046&Manu=CASE&Mdltxt=580K&mdlx=exact


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure why other pics don't show up. Looking forward to putting this one to the test.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's nice! I like how it's setup. Looks like it will move a lot of snow.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;1102846 said:


> Not sure why other pics don't show up. Looking forward to putting this one to the test.


I like it...nice clean machine. One of the last true Case 570's...what is it 2004-5?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool skip loader. Case makes a really nice backhoe....i bet that has the same quality.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

DellDoug;1104645 said:


> I like it...nice clean machine. One of the last true Case 570's...what is it 2004-5?


What do you mean by that Doug. Has Case made some changes to that machine that has, in your opinion, made them inferior? Can you please elaborate?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments

The machine is an 2003 and looks like its an 05 or newer.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DGODGR;1105158 said:


> What do you mean by that Doug. Has Case made some changes to that machine that has, in your opinion, made them inferior? Can you please elaborate?


No no not inferior in any way. Case was purchased by New Holland/Fiat a few years ago and some changs were made to the machine. Different engines and some small styling updates were made to the machine. The quality did not go down. The new machine is as good a quality or better then the older machines. These case 570's are bulllit proof. They are as durable as a 580 with the same componants ie:

Transmission
Axels
hydralics
cab
everything else that is comparable

I am sure you will be very happy with the 570. The only problem with them is cost. They are not cheap to buy. New in the 75K range but you will get many years of trouble free life out of one if you do some kind of normal maintence. Follow the machine handbook. They don't give us any problems with small things at all. once in awhile you will need to buy a wiper blade or a battery. That is about it. Good luck this winter!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;1105353 said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> The machine is an 2003 and looks like its an 05 or newer.


Yes it looks like a very nice tractor. Call me if you want to sell it because you don't like it!! tymusic


----------



## redneckhershey (Sep 5, 2010)

i have plowed with a 99 case 580 with the backhoe attached, it had a 10 foot craig snow blade quick attach. Not the best machine to plow with.. you could not angle the blade as it would just push the machine sideways in heavier snows. You could not push snow in the float positon as it did not have enough weight on the front tires to provide traction. I had to run it like a dozer up and down all night long to maintain traction on front and be able to steer unless i used to brakes to steer (sucks) 

We actually took off the dipper arm on the hoe our second winter with it to increase its manuverability but that was a big mistake as we lost all tration in rear, and we reinstalled that arm by the next storm.. 

whatever is on the front, blade or box pusher it should be hung with chains to allow free movement up and down just like plows on trucks. this will help greatly with traction and steering the front.

small articulating loader would be better but if price is very very good i would consider the backhoe. its at least better than a truck with plow as you can pile snow in banks


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Send me the info I will buy it...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

redneckhershey;1109198 said:


> i have plowed with a 99 case 580 with the backhoe attached, it had a 10 foot craig snow blade quick attach. Not the best machine to plow with.. you could not angle the blade as it would just push the machine sideways in heavier snows. You could not push snow in the float positon as it did not have enough weight on the front tires to provide traction. I had to run it like a dozer up and down all night long to maintain traction on front and be able to steer unless i used to brakes to steer (sucks)
> 
> We actually took off the dipper arm on the hoe our second winter with it to increase its manuverability but that was a big mistake as we lost all tration in rear, and we reinstalled that arm by the next storm..
> 
> ...


We had a similar setup 15 years ago. The craig plow did not float properly. Very stiff so it was difficult to operate properly. The horst plows float and oscilate very well. Running the machine flat is a breeze and the problems you noted were corrected. Good points though. A person must research their setup fully to try and ensure a proper working machine and plow


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

DellDoug;1105580 said:


> Yes it looks like a very nice tractor. Call me if you want to sell it because you don't like it!! tymusic


Ha ha I hope to get a few years out of it. All it needs now is a box scraper for the front. I'm looking into the Boss BX series. Too bad they haven't been in use by anyone for a winter yet.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

What is your budget? A sectional would be nice and there are a few kicking around for not to expensive a $$.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

DeVries;1109540 said:


> Ha ha I hope to get a few years out of it. All it needs now is a box scraper for the front. I'm looking into the Boss BX series. Too bad they haven't been in use by anyone for a winter yet.


I dont know what they're worth up here but Colin (ColumbiaLand) wants $4600 for a BX12. You're an hour and a half closer to him than I am...maybe something to consider.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm finding out that you can't get a 10 footer is that true. They only make a 12 foot. Maybe to big for me.
How are the sectionals they look like they would scrape well, Do you guy's know who the dealer around here is?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 12 ft sectional on a 580 and says it scapes amazing. He feels its a little too much pusher for heavier accumulations. The only dealer I know who carries them is Stewarts.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep Jeff is the man for those 519 833 9616. I also know where another new sectional 12ft for a backhoe is but I think the guy is crazy at $7700 plus taxes. Check with Jeff first. 

BTW we have 5 sectionals and trust me they are light on the machine and clean amazing!! you would be pleased. Good luck!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That's great guys. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Collin any updates on this?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Still talking about price on it. At this point, I gave the ok to the dealer today on a brand new machine that should be delivered early next week, so I don't "need it" for this year, but if it were to be for sale for the right price, I would buy it anyways, put it away in the shop and plan on using it next year. I'm keeping in touch with the guy and if he wants to come down a couple thousand on it sometime throughout the winter, I will own it.

It needs a bit of work. About 1000$ I would estimate. It needs new tie rod ends, all fluids changed, bottom of the door is rotted (metal work), couple holes in the floor behind the seat where the backhoe controls came through, top spout of the muffler is rusted apart, bad weather stripping, etc... Just little odds and ends that would add up. I really need to look at the cost after the sale as well as the sale price. And as some of you know I like my equipment looking new at all times, so I would obv have to paint the entire machine which is a very time consuming process.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

merrimacmill;1110471 said:


> Still talking about price on it. At this point, I gave the ok to the dealer today on a brand new machine that should be delivered early next week, so I don't "need it" for this year, but if it were to be for sale for the right price, I would buy it anyways, put it away in the shop and plan on using it next year. I'm keeping in touch with the guy and if he wants to come down a couple thousand on it sometime throughout the winter, I will own it.
> 
> It needs a bit of work. About 1000$ I would estimate. It needs new tie rod ends, all fluids changed, bottom of the door is rotted (metal work), couple holes in the floor behind the seat where the backhoe controls came through, top spout of the muffler is rusted apart, bad weather stripping, etc... Just little odds and ends that would add up. I really need to look at the cost after the sale as well as the sale price. And as some of you know I like my equipment looking new at all times, so I would obv have to paint the entire machine which is a very time consuming process.


A brand new backhoe Collin? Or something different?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1110550 said:


> A brand new backhoe Collin? Or something different?


No, its not a new backhoe, I wish haha. It is a New Holland L175 skid steer fully loaded with a snow wolf 8 foot plow up front.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE! Guess you really are expanding for the snow season!


----------

